# Unable to download Driver software



## Shep1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just bought a HD 1080p Camcorder at Radio Shack - received Gigaware Driver CD with purchase but it won't download on my computer. I am running Windows XP and the software lists XP as compatible. Is there a site I can download the required driver from?


----------



## Saladin3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Is ur new device showing in the device manager.? If yes, then just try to install 
from there(device manager) itself.!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Gigaware quality is pretty poor. I'd return it.


----------

